# Extended Warranty-Honda Single Stage



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Not trying to sound spammy here, just FYI...

...Honda is offering an extra 2 years of factory warranty (4 years total) HS520A (pull-start) and HS520AS (AC electric start) single-stage snowblowers. To get the extra 2 years, purchase AND register between October 1, 2013 and January 31, 2014. 

...these snowblowers are made in Swepsonville, NC, including the engines which are cast and machined on site. 

Fine print: Must register within 30 days of purchase. Offer valid for residential (non-commercial) use only. 

Linky:
Honda Power Equipment - Special Offers


----------

